# Home on Leave



## tgro07 (Sep 21, 2010)

Went fishing for three days when I was home on leave. Caught 5 limits of trout, 5 limits of reds and two flounder in 2 1/2 hrs on the second day of fishing. Third picture is the first day and didnt get a picture of the last day. All the fish were caught on artificals.


----------



## Long Pole (Jun 5, 2008)

Nice, that's a lot of fish for two people.


----------



## RKJ (Oct 4, 2005)

Congrats on the stringer and THNKS FOR YOUR SERVICE. GOD BLESS AND BE SAFE.


----------



## fishhazard28 (Jan 4, 2006)

Thank you for your service.:flag:

Mike


----------

